# Immortal ICE pedals *are* Ultegra SL + BD bike impressions



## diablo2112 (Nov 7, 2007)

First post, yada yada... Please, no flames for that. Search my user name, I'm on lots of other forums (sports cars, mainly).

Picked up a BD Immortal ICE, nice frame and components for the price. I also picked up the Bottecchia Dura Ace/Carbon Frame deal off ebay a few weeks ago, another nice bike. Anyway, the Bottecchia had no-name pedals, so I was expecting the same on the ICE, given that the BD website states the exact same specs for each.

Well, got the ICE today, and was pleasantly surprised to find it includes the Ultegra SL pedals as well! A nice, unexpected bonus, and thought others here would like that tidbit. All of the wheels needed truing, but I figure that's part of the deal when you buy "dealer ready" bikes at near-wholesale. I like wrenching my bikes, anyway. Big erector sets for grownups 

Have no time on the ICE yet, but a good looking bike. I'm *very* happy with the Bottecchia DA setup, smooth, smooth, smooth. The compact crank was a great addition, and this is my first DA bike (previous, recent rides are 105/Ultegra builds; Giant TCR-3 (105), a Jamis steel frame (Quest?), and a few others). Also, I refurbed my first bike from the 1970s, a Raleigh International with full Campy which I do short stints on for old times sake. 

Anyway, the DA drive train is just dead-quiet. Nothing like pedalling and hearing absolutely no noise but the tires. Zen-like, and worth the price. Shifting is just silky smooth and fast. I'm sure that's not news to most, but this was my first high-end setup (well, other than the 25 year old Raleigh). The DA group just works, no fuss, no noise, click. Feels great. The BD carbon frames are as nice as I've ridden, compliant, soak the bumps, but stay firm when I stand on the pedals. Of all my frames, the Bottecchia is my favorite, quieter than the Giant TCR, and I think is soaks the bumps a tad better. When I get some time on the ICE, I'll write back. Can't beat the prices, which is likely what attracts all of us to this forum in the first place. 

Just little 'ol me, biking in northern New Mexico and loving it (well, all but the loss of daylight after work now...)

Joe M.
Los Alamos, NM


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

diablo2112 said:


> Anyway, the Bottecchia had no-name pedals, so I was expecting the same on the ICE, given that the BD website states the exact same specs for each.


Hmm, I can't find any Bottecchias on BD's site. I know that they're sold heavily on eBay.



> Well, got the ICE today, and was pleasantly surprised to find it includes the Ultegra SL pedals as well!


The pictures show no pedals at all, but the parts listing has _+BONUS "S" Brand Road Clipless Pedals included (worth $150+)_ Apparently the "S" is Shimano.



> All of the wheels needed truing


That's a surprise. The Vueltas on my Sprint were spot on (and remain so after several hundred miles of hard (hey, I'm 195) riding).


----------



## diablo2112 (Nov 7, 2007)

Occasionally, a Bottecchia bike shows up on the BD website, though most are sold via ebay.

Pays to check the directories on the BD website. For example, see

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/bottecchia/

which had a great deal recently, the 

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/bottecchia/bzeuro_pre.htm


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

post pictures...we want pictures!! How much did you pick the one up for on Ebay? Thanks


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Yeah! Words are not enough here. You must have necessary pictures to back up claims... with sportscars as background 
Serously, Welcome!


----------



## diablo2112 (Nov 7, 2007)

No problem, plenty of pics here.

Note the upgraded bar on the Bottecchia, looks super. Tough job was routing the Flightdeck cables through the conduits on the underside of the bar. Had to cut the flightdeck cables and re-solder. A delicate job. Note the closeups of the cable and splice work in the trough. End result was worth it, though. Bottecchia was off ebay, $1650+$35 shipping. Had the bike 3 days after I paid, the after-sale service from BD/BottecchiaUSA/whoever has been outstanding on all my purchases (including the Motobecane and the XRP Carbon bar). My only complaint is the signature-required delivery. I live alone, and it's a major PITA to arrange to meet the delivery guy for a signature.

Haven't even put pedals on the Immortal Ice yet. Did 2 hours on the Bottecchia today, just a lovely bike. I swapped the top 3 rings of the cassette with a 21-24-27 I had as a spare, and the combination of the compact crank (34/50) + 12-27 cassette is nearly perfect for my normal rides around the Jemez. Did upgrade the brakes to DA and put the Cane Creek SCR-5's on the Giant TCR (which badly needed different brakes). Next job is retrofitting the Giant to a triple as a climbing bike for when I hit the local ski hill road... (Giant has a compact Truvativ 36/50 - I prefer a 34 ring on the granny gear) :aureola: 

Joe M.
-----


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

_*WOW*_! 

Gorgeous bikes all around! 

* Questions: *

Is the carbon on that Bottecchia as nice looking as I think it is? 

How do you like the XRP wheels on the Bott? How about the Ultegra wheels on the Ice?

Also, how do you like the looks of the Ultegra SL "ICE" on the Immortal ICE? 

One last question; are those new handle bars the ones that Bikesdirect is selling for around $159 and how do you like them?

We certainly wouldn't be opposed to even more close-ups of various parts of both the IM Ice and the Bott! Again, very impressive.

Follow up thought; what made you decide to get 2 road bikes at the same time that accomplish essentially the same purpose? Just curious.


----------



## diablo2112 (Nov 7, 2007)

Sure, easy to post pics. Here's a bunch of closeups of the Bottecchia; I'll shoot the Immortal Ice sometime later.

To answer your questions.

1) Carbon is good looking, but I'm nearly certain the weave shown is cosmetic. I tried to get the best pictures of the carbon I could, see below. There's a slightly-noticable seam down the top of the tube and on the tops of the back lower forks (see pic), looks like a mold seem to me in the topcoat. Nothing bad, very good carbon work, but if you're really picky, you'll find a few minor flaws.

2) XRP wheels have been fine, but only have about 100 miles on them in the last week, so really too-new to tell. The wheels+frame soak up the bumps beautifully, and the XRP wheels trued-out very easily and have held without a hint of movement. Haven't ridden the ICE, I'll report when I get some seat time.

3) THE ICE setup is good looking and distinctive, very different from the lighter polished aluminum. I think it would look very funny mixed with other non-SL components; I can see why they did the complete set on this bike. Rims/hubs are a nice touch. To my eye, the silver in the frame is too light colored to best show-off the ICE coloring. Not bad, mind you, but I would have gone either a bit darker silver (closer to graphite), or maybe gone cool blue.

4). Yes, bars are the $159 setup from bikes direct. The Bottecchia Carbon/Dura Ace came with a 31mm stem, so it's bolt-on. Keep in mind, if you're running a flightdeck computer, it's a bear to get the cable runs correct (cut and splice). Bars are just fabulous. I love the countered finger cutouts and the flat inner tops. Perfect for resting my palms on the climbs. Very, very comfortable, a worthwhile upgrade for the ergonomics IMHO.

5) My sister is in Albuquerque and my girlfriend (see below  ) is out of town as well. We all ride frequently, and it's becoming a major PITA to haul bikes around. I really picked up the Immortal ICE in a slightly smaller frame to fit both my GF and sister. Idea is to have a good bike for them at my place so we can do rides whenever. Also, a great excuse to get my girlfriend to spend more nights here  I've got at least 3 places I could keep a permanent bike at, and now I have options.

Enjoy the pics. Hope you like my first ride, I still remember tooling around Santa Fe in 1975 on that Raleigh...

Joe M.
----------

5)


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

diablo2112 said:


> No problem, plenty of pics here.
> -----



Great pics Joe...thanks! Geez dude, your garage floor is cleaner than some of the plates I eat off of in my house...does your girlfriend keep the garage floor clean? If so, I gotta get me one of those...and trade mine in! lol 

Oh...one more thing...what size is your Bottecchia and what does it weigh in at? Thanks! Chris


----------



## mikeyp.1 (May 24, 2006)

A friend wanted to try a road bike so I had him order a vent noir as it looked like the cheapest "good" bike &I was expecting the front wheel to be like yours-24 2cross-thats what the picture showed but it came with a radial spoked 20.This must be a bit lighter and will prob hold up as the front has less weight&no drive forces.I hope to order a Botteccia like yours soon &hope it comes with the lighter f wheel.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Excellent Joe, thanks for the extra pics. You have made a nice impression during your first week on the board!


----------



## skiph (May 11, 2007)

Joe:

A minor question about the Bottecchia CF78.....

Did it come with any kind of a chainstay protector on it?

I bought a bare "Bottecchia" frame + fork from BD in a "group buy" on another forum and built it up with recycled Trek 1000 parts for now. It's a 'rain bike' for this winter on the central Oregon coast, and I'm already shopping for upgrade parts for the frame for spring.

The frame did not have the decals applied....they came in a separate baggie, and so far all I have done is put the fork decals on. I'm comtemplating getting some custom decals made for the downtube.

Anyway, there was no chainstay protector in the decal set, so I was wondering if the 'factory build' had one.

I've ordered a 'carbon fiber' one from an ebay seller.

Thanks.


----------



## diablo2112 (Nov 7, 2007)

Frame had a stick-on chain guard, black. You can see this in the photos above.

Not sure on the all-up weight, I'll have to check that. Size was 55. 

Joe


----------



## skiph (May 11, 2007)

diablo2112 said:


> Frame had a stick-on chain guard, black. You can see this in the photos above.
> 
> Joe


Joe:

Thanks.

Guess I couldn't see it on the Bottecchia...I just see the carbon weave pattern on the chainstay like on mine, but I still don't see a chainstay protector strip.

I should have one pretty soon anyway, for now I'm using some clear self-sticking laminating film that sticks OK, but could be better.


----------

